# Many times more useful than I expected. Weight your uses to figure out if a-la-carte works better



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I also got the whole set since I figured even if I didn't use every single part it was only $39, seems like it's always on sale. I got the sawhorse attachment as well which as come in handy for pieces that are too big for my workbench.

All in all it is a pretty hand kit but as you said, definitely want to think about if you actually need all the parts it comes with.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have the set, but I use the cones on my Bench Dog cookies and they're great.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your review.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

got these and they are handy to have around,good review


----------

